# OpenVZ + KVM



## AshleyUK (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure if I'm late to the party, but they just posted this link on twitter.


http://openvz.org/QEMU


Seems they are adding QEMU/KVM into the OpenVZ kernel/system.


What's everyone thoughts?, there was another post above libvirt as well.


----------



## Nett (Jun 3, 2015)

Looking interesting. I believe there is something called 'Virtuozzo Core' being talked about at the end of last year which was similar.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jun 3, 2015)

Nett said:


> Looking interesting. I believe there is something called 'Virtuozzo Core' being talked about at the end of last year which was similar.


From what I understand that is what the new OpenVZ will be, they are using one Kernel for both OpenVZ (Free) and Virtuozzo instead of having features in the Virtuozzo kernel that is not available to OpenVZ, with Virtuizzo selling point being the GUI.

Might be interesting if they add KVM support into Virtuozzo as would make a quite a powerful control panel not just for OpenVZ containers.


----------



## Nett (Jun 3, 2015)

KVM and Virtuozzo / OpenVZ are two completely different things. However OpenVZ w/ QEMU might bring some interesting features similar to KVM.


----------



## dcdan (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure I fully understand this concept. We were able to run KVM VPS on OpenVZ kernel for a very long time (with no changes to the OS), how is this different?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jun 3, 2015)

dcdan said:


> Not sure I fully understand this concept. We were able to run KVM VPS on OpenVZ kernel for a very long time (with no changes to the OS), how is this different?


It's more OpenVZ adding the official support into the kernel for it, and making more use of Libvirt.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 3, 2015)

Easier for hosts to simplify and condense servers.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 3, 2015)

Onra Host said:


> Easier for hosts to simplify and condense servers.


Probably easier for the low end users too who in the past have tried to install QEMU on their $2 OpenVZ VPS to run Windows XP (see http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/9315/is-installing-windowsxp-on-linux-vps-allowed).


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 4, 2015)

Interesting, probably what they plan to use going forward for disk images rather than simfs/ploop maybe? https://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel/2015-03/msg02283.html


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 4, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Probably easier for the low end users too who in the past have tried to install QEMU on their $2 OpenVZ VPS to run Windows XP (see http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/9315/is-installing-windowsxp-on-linux-vps-allowed).


Thats a good point too! I didn't even think of that since I've never offered OpenVZ..but I do know of it.


----------



## cociu (Jun 8, 2015)

interesting, let see how its work


----------

